# My Stable. by StephenLite age 2



## Stephenite (4 May 2013)

New to the fold is Puky (on the left). Bambo on the right - and Bil completing the trio.
Apologies for the poor quality photo. I was too excited and took the photo with the mobile phone. StephenLite isn't quite so excited - which i take as a good sign.


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2013)

Nice pic, Stephen! Good to see he's gone for *RED* bikes from an early age! 

But fancy letting him play with your toys, though!


----------



## Stephenite (5 May 2013)

They're _NOT _my toys, they're HIS.

Though, the Brio train set is coming on a treat, and we've got this really cool, realistic, Ferarri that's remote-control and can do donuts when the batteries are newly charged. I just wish he could work out how to use them.

Red's his favourite colour. Followed by yellow, and then white.


----------

